# These things are HUGE! (Gigas Giant Clam)



## SenpaiPuppy (Oct 10, 2020)

Just waking up an hour ago and starting to play i notice the new event goals and so I went to the beach side when I noticed how big these things actually were and I mean WOW, what a size.


----------



## GothiqueBat (Oct 11, 2020)

I know right ?! 

They also sell for loads too


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 14, 2020)

It’s funny how in pocket camp clams are on the beach but in NH you have to dive for them. (Nearly impossible to catch )


----------



## SenpaiPuppy (Oct 16, 2020)

Yeah, 3K was awesome for those critters.
I didn't do much searching for them so I had only collected about 15.
A hoard of them would make for a good and easy profit!




GothiqueBat said:


> I know right ?!
> 
> They also sell for loads too


----------

